# Are you guys ENTps in socionics?



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lurking on the SJ and SP forums, it turns out that the interpretation of the functions is far more difference between the two systems since they don't agree with the two models definition of the "extroverted thinking" and "extroverted sensation" functions. Apparently most MBTI ISTPs don't agree with socionics definition of "Se" since it has it labelled as the aggressive seek external results function; whilst MBTI attributes that to "Te" as we know, the function that is labelled as the "go get em". And in contrast, the description of "Si" in socionics is seen more so as MBTI's "Ti" (and "Se" to a point) since MBTI: ISTPs are seen as less rigid lacking the bulldozing "Te" attitude that MBTI: ISTJs are said to have; the "gentleness" focused nature of socionics Si seems a more similar (well not really but kind of) to the inclusive Ti Se partnership than MBTI: ISTPs are said to have. 
*
ENTP*Intuitive Logical Extratim - Wikisocion


> Common social roles
> 
> *The debater* who will argue about anything with anyone.
> *The career guru* who is constantly building his already lengthy resume through the planned acquisition of relevant experience.
> ...


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

socionics ILE


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ILE is same thing as ENTp

ILE/ENTp profiles


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes I am


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

I really like how socionics puts people back on the ground unlike MBTI


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> I really like how socionics puts people back on the ground unlike MBTI


what do you mean?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> what do you mean?


Socionics seems to put NTs off their high horse for some odd reason


----------



## MiGoreng (May 10, 2011)

I think MBTI isn't taken as seriously as socionics because of all the poorly written, brightly coloured, poorly coded online tests and personality profiles, and the more complicated sounding terminology in socionics. But I believe both are as effective as each other. The only reason NTs seem 'pedastooled' (can that be a word?) in MBTI is because of the online personality profiles, which suggest we're all geniuses with complete control over our emotions, who always make a lot of money and look down at everyone else. People who write or wrote some of the most popular go-to MBTI web pages seem to treat MBTI more like horoscopes and generalize too much. Because socionics comes across as a scarier, more complicated version of MBTI, people who write the go-to sites are more dedicated to it and are more likely to do their research.

Essentially, @Boolean11, I think MBTI is made out to be sillier because the people writing about it don't really know what they're talking about, while pages on socionics have been more carefully considered to remain unbiased and are written by people more educated.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay I read enough now to understand the basics. I am an ENTP and ILE which means I'm an ENTp.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Socionics seems to put NTs off their high horse for some odd reason


Ah yeah, e.g. alpha NT's just waste their life theorising around while dying to have physical comfort. But of course these are again just ridiculous stereotypes


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> Ah yeah, e.g. alpha NT's just waste their life theorising around while dying to have physical comfort. But of course these are again just ridiculous stereotypes


I have a hard time believing every person can be so perfectly typed that they do not at some time deviate from the expected norm. Don't you?


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I have a hard time believing every person can be so perfectly typed that they do not at some time deviate from the expected norm. Don't you?


Yes, that was exactly my point.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> Yes, that was exactly my point.


Well then, I guess I got it. :wink:


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Ooh, troll vote. Click.









100% ILE. Other possibilities (according to most tests): ILI, LII, or LIE. I've always thought there was a lot of good points made from both the MBTI and Socionics theories. But I tend to agree; I think Socionics suffers less from the plague that is mainstream interpretation. That's when concepts get institutionalized and manipulated toward a far clearer bias. At least institutions bring out the bias in interpretations, but since many sheep (sorry, I meant 'people') tend to follow these institutions like lost puppies, they tend to believe the institution rather than independent interpretation.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmm.. okay..

So I delved into socionics, I seem to identify most closely with ENTp.

However, MBTI, I seem to identify most closely with ENTJ. 

How would that work?? I guess I can see how it's possible to be some strange blend of both..

Or is there an incongruence that I should iron out.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, I'm Socionics ILE/ENTp.


----------

